# pregnant guppy?



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

1/3 of the female guppys look like it may be pregnant and I wanna verify it, on the other guppy's the belly are flat but on this one the belly it a bit bigger and rounder and the gravid spot can be seen clearly, so is it safe to say this guppy is pregnant?
thanks a lot


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If its a female guppy and has had contact with a male guppy, its pregnant.


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

well at walmart they had the females seperated from the males but now i have them with 2 ales in my tank for about 4 days now


----------



## gouramilover (Mar 22, 2006)

within a couple of days of putting a male and female guppy in together she was pregnant and the male kept following her about so im gona buy another 2 females so that she doesnt feel as if she has a stalker lol also when i bought my guppies they kept all the males away from the females i mean it would be like a mass birth lol


----------



## Ben Mazur (Mar 21, 2006)

Uh, not sure if anyone answered you. I'd say it's safe to say it's pregnant.


----------



## nathanaus (Apr 17, 2006)

I would say that your guppy is pregnet.Guppys are just about always pregnet.Thay are just about pregnet a couple of days after giving birth.So your guppy sounds like its well into its pregnacy..


----------

